# Ww11



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I never know what triggers these things, but I read a book and get hooked on a subject and keep reading about the subject. My last was about all the people that starved/froze to death in the late 1800's and early 1900's trying to find the north or south pole or how they survived. Interesting stuff. 

So one thing leads to another and I pick up "Unbroken" by Laura Hillenbrand. She wrote the Seabiscut book. Many times I'll read books just based on how well the author writes.

Book turns out to be about a guy who's going to be an Olympic runner and gets drafted. Next thing you know is the story of his time spent in a Japanese prison camp. 

Next I read Escape from Davao, which is a group of our guys and how they escaped an unescapable Japanese prison camp.

My last book is a story about a squadron 3 of navy ships after WW11, and heroic acts involving them and 4 Naval ships 

Now I'm reading Bill O'Reilly's "The Killing of the Rising Sun" which is about WW11 -the Japanese side of the war. No wonder the book is a world best seller. 

I never knew the Bombing of Pearl Harbor became part of WW11 , war with Japan. I've always read about the Nazi's and Europe, but it never dawned on me that the war with the Japanese was part of WW11.

My father asked me what started the war with the Japanese. Why did they bomb Pearl Harbor? I didn't know. What I read was that we were Japan;s source for oil and something else. Japan took over part of China, which they were warned not to do.

. So we (and GB) stopped dealing with Japan. So they get mad and decide to take over all the Pacific Islands so they have sources of all their country needs. The USA tries to stop them from their takeover of the Pacific. They bomb Pearl Harbor.
They took prisoners and either killed them, let them die, or ran experiments on them. Instead of killing them with the German way of an oven, they starved them and tortured them and had them do manual labor. After 4 years of war, and foreseeing more years of our guys dying, the President decided to drop the first 2 atomic bombs.

After learning all about the Japanese half of WW11, and more than 400,000 of our guys dying for this country, going off to war and knowing the chances of not coming back are great, (edited)
Sometimes it pays to read something about a subject that you'd never thought you'd read, and start with a good author.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

TMI at the end there..........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Am I to assume the issue is with *Flag Burners Should Get Jail Time?*

I myself and my family is very patriotic. I wore an American Flag on my bullet proof vest for 25 years, and would quickly give up my life for this great country. My son, who is a deputy Sheriff, wears the American Flag on his police uniform and would quickly lay down his life to protect America, as he did with his 5 years serving the US Navy. My father, a proud WWII veteran who was with the Pacific Fleet fighting Japan, and chose to quit living ironically on December 7th, 2009. My uncle, Captain Jack Taylor had his B-29 shot down and I have yet to visit his gravesite in England. If you go outside my home right now, you will see the Stars and Stripes flying in my front yard.

So yeah, I also agree with seminolewind's sentiment. However, and this is a big HOWEVER, many folks believe it is American's First Amendment protection which allows them to burn the American Flag in the first place. Our dead soldiers gave up their lives for folks to freely protest up to and including burning the American flag. Personally, this disgusts me, but dammit, I love America and her laws, and I surely will protect anyone's freedom to do whatever they wish on the lands of this great country.

With this all being said, it is apparent that some are offended when members stray into the political arena, when in fact we are just here at this forum to discuss chickens, and don't want to delve into any discussions outside the scope of chickens. For this reason, let us all agree to disagree, keep away from politics, and discuss chickens.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I don't have an issue with the statement, but it's the wrong place is my thought.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> Am I to assume the issue is with *Flag Burners Should Get Jail Time?*
> 
> I myself and my family is very patriotic. I wore an American Flag on my bullet proof vest for 25 years, and would quickly give up my life for this great country. My son, who is a deputy Sheriff, wears the American Flag on his police uniform and would quickly lay down his life to protect America, as he did with his 5 years serving the US Navy. My father, a proud WWII veteran who was with the Pacific Fleet fighting Japan, and chose to quit living ironically on December 7th, 2009. My uncle, Captain Jack Taylor had his B-29 shot down and I have yet to visit his gravesite in England. If you go outside my home right now, you will see the Stars and Stripes flying in my front yard.
> 
> ...


This was not meant to be a flag burning subject. It was meant to be a respect for Veterans subject. I did not mean to post this as a political subject. Just the Vets.

I thought Chit Chat was where we discuss anything but chickens. Sorry, I did not mean to post a political opinion. It was supposed to be about a subject that Mr. Bill O'Reilly's best seller is about. WW11, heros , and Veterans. Just Patriotic.

I edited out the opinion/comment on my post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, chit chat is for off topic stuff. Just not religion or politics. And wasn't there another topic that could make people uncomfortable or send them in to a tizzy?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I think anything can set someone off nowadays...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> I think anything can set someone off nowadays...


    

I know I know.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Dispatching a predator usually can cause a ruckus...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

In my area Windmills are a touchy subject.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think that happens so much with this group. We've been doing this chicken thing long enough, had losses that we completely understand the need. It only seems to be those very new to these feathered creatures.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I remember somewhere else a poster wrote about how his neighbor called the police because the rooster was peeking in her bedroom window every day. She called the rooster perverted. And that post got deleted. Thank Gawd we aren't like that. I mean normal people can see the humor in that can't they?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Way way back when I was a new newbie, I just couldn't understand how a forum can contain pet chicken owners and meat bird owners. It took a long time before I understood it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a hard one, the meat birds and the pets. 

Thanks for the giggle over the window peeping rooster.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I also lol'ed at that peeping chicken. I envisioned that bird tilting his head as if to wonder what the hell them people were actually doing!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think my next book is "The Greatest Generation". I read about 1/2 of it years ago, but I think it will mean more now.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

There's not many left from "The Greatest Generation." Just think, those people lived through the great depression also. 
I had an uncle that was in the Army and was captured by the Japanese. He was in the Bataan death march. Him and many others were then transported on Japanese merchant ships to POW camps in Japan. They were mistreated, tortured and became slaves. They were eventually released upon Japan's surrender.
My dad served in WWll in the Pacific, mostly on jeep carriers and the USS Intrepid when it took a kamikaze on the flight deck. Fortunately he survived the ordeal, otherwise I wouldnt be typing this.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm glad your uncle survived the deathmarch and Bataan. God bless him. And your dad too. That book by Hillenbrand "unbroken" is a truly good book, as is "Escape from Davao" a horrible book about these men who did escape the camp in the Phillipines (sp). I had to buy the books about the greatest because amazon kindle wants a fortune, and I got it for $4 including shipping. I notice there's alot of Jap war movies on dvd, and most star John Wayne. I did see the Bridge over River Kwai" yesterday.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I like to watch WWII movies.My father was a gunner on a jet.He was in his early 20's.I remember him falling asleep in the living room and saying "Oh,my God!" or cuss words I had never heard or heard him say before.It was a long time before I realized he was dreaming about it.He said his last mission, was #13 and 13 planes went out.They were the only ones to make it back to the ship and he said the plane was so shot up they barely made it back.I also love Audie Murphy,the recipient of the most medals given during WWII,including medals from France and Belgium.He wrote"To Hell and Back" and later played himself in the movie.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have been browsing thru the movies on amazon. There's several classics there. And one other I want to watch- The Caine Mutiny. I haven't seen a lot of movies that most have seen.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I have been browsing thru the movies on amazon. There's several classics there. And one other I want to watch- The Caine Mutiny. I haven't seen a lot of movies that most have seen.


The Caine Mutiny is an outstanding movie, one of my favs. Another you might want to see is "Mr Roberts." (I was on a Navy cargo ship like the one in the movie.)
The 1965 cold war movie "The Bedford Incident" is a very good movie with Richard Widmark and Sidney Poitier. Hell of an ending!
"The Enemy Below" with Robert Mitchum and Curt Jurgens is another outstanding movie and is one of my favs.
I cant leave out "Run Silent, Run Deep" with Clark Gable and Burt Lancaster. This is another favorite. Bubbleheads love this movie lol.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn, there ya go talking about old movies. With the rain outside, and my Christmas shopping done, I believe I will put my jammies on, get a blankie and watch a good movie tonight!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a great list and thanks for the recommendation. Lately I've been falling into some not well written books. An author can make or break a story. I started this book called "The Forgotten 500" and the author must be real young or real new because the writing seems kind of amateurish.


----------

